# I'm DONE....



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok guys, I got back awhile ago from hunting deer. Aprox. 3-4 hours ago and this is still bothering me.

I have a question for you all. Have you guys ever hunted with people that "screw the pooch"???? You know, sit around and do everything EXCEPT hunt!!!!

Then when they do it is "half a$$ed"!!! They are more worried about BS'ing, TRYING...AND I SAY AGAIN TRY to get things organized, eating, working, trying to be cool,....Oh yah, did I metion BS'ing.....not just BS'ing but, BS'ing with EVERYBODY for massive amounts of time!!!

I'm done doing it!!! I have NEVER, NEVER, NEVER...seen people WASTE so much time in my life!!!! Last time I checked Deer Hunting Season was 16 1/2 days. You can BS and WASTE time the rest of the year....not NOW!!!

Its not everybody in the party. Just one in particular. Unfortunatly, he is the "leader"....I think I need a change!!

Just needed to "vent". Dont worry about me...I was just wondering if any of you have run into this before. Let me know....Latter!!!


----------



## savage99b (Oct 30, 2005)

I,and two of 'em have left their trails at my ad for our deer hunt.It may take all kinds,...but those clowns need to stay at the pub and tell the bar bells what men they think they are and leave the hunting to those who know why &what things are done.When we charge a man to hunt we feel obliged to do all we can to make a successful hunt for them.savage99b


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

We have the same thing with our party, lots of talking but we still get things done. 3 families....dads went to high school together, kids went to high school together, that sorta thing so its really no problem. Our "opener" started at 1240 this year because people werent prepared. Did it bother me, yes, but i could care less as long as we get in the field. I could complain and complain, but its still a good time if your out of the house and in the field.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I duck hunted with people like this, two of the people we took hunting were loud and wouldn't stay hidden and ruined the hunt, were interested in everything but hunting. One of the kids almost got himself slapped when he was messing with the dog like he was a play toy. We did manage to shoot a couple of ducks and geese, or should I say I managed. Even with these people around us.

Its like stay home if your going to ruin the hunt. My idea of hunting is go, go, go. Especially when hunting roosters and deer. You hunt, when the truck stops and you keep your head down and contribute, that means holding the dog, cleaning deer, helping load or making sandwiches. If you want to socialize go to the Sioux hockey game.

I agree leave them at home or in the local bar.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Me too.

Go, Go, Go, Go, Go.....

If you need a rest or can't cut it get your *** of the couch the rest of the year so you can keep up!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Buy them a deer hunting game for playstation, and find a new crew


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I know what you mean, luckily no one that I hunt with does that. Partying starts at the time of sunset.

:beer:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

In MD, hunting hours are 'till 1/2 past sunset,....so the partying starts a little later than sunset around here.

Of course that deer that I "buckled" in my SUV was shot at 8:35am so I was home by noon... and somehow a beer cap fell off of the bottle at 12:01......

:beer:


----------

